

Show HN: Invy - Easiest way to schedule an event with your friends - wunki
https://www.invyapp.com/

======
sebg
Thoughts:

/// invy logo - confused as to why there is an asterisks there.

/// Two main call to action buttons [in green]: Download app & Available on
the App Store - a bit confusing as they both go to the same place.

/// Check boxes beneath the "available on the app store button" * Friends can
respond from any device via the Invy website - does this mean that my friends
can log into your website through a web browser on their mobile device? not
sure what this is supposed to tell me.

* iCal integration makes sense * Address Book integration - is this outlook address book, or just general address book integrations? * Cheaper than a Caffe Latte - just 1.99. I was still trying to understand what the app did before I reached this, so it seemed disjointed that you were trying to convince me it was worthing paying for your service before I understood your service.

/// White iPhone - it took me a while to realize it's a was an iPhone. I
thought it was a nice border around your screenshot. Perhaps showing more of
the phone would make me realize that it's an iPhone or at least mobile app.

/// Three blue links next to "download app" button. As a new user to your
website I want to know more about what specifically invy app does. If we look
wpengine.com from the left to right links are: about / blog / reviews / our
customers / contact. I would have expected something along the same lines.
Customer reviews / some type of blog / how awesome my life will be after I use
this, etc. The press didn't really fit (especially when I went to the press
page and was greeted by : Hello press people :) and an offer to contact you
about press related inquiries.

Overall - I like the design though think you have to spend more time honing
the right message to the right customer and what specific problem you are
solving for them. Great work on getting something up, out, and reviewed on HN!

~~~
johnhartigun
Come on, you are too harsh, this is one of the most polished iPhone app +
website combos. Top 2% or better in terms of UI / UX I would say.

------
dwc
I looked around the site, but I cannot tell if people you invite need to sign
up in order to respond.

Over the years I've been invited to things using eVite (or whatever), only to
be prompted to sign up before I can RSVP. It's a complete deal breaker for me.
Not only do I not sign up, I usually complained bitterly to the person
inviting me.

~~~
wunki
No, to respond to an invitation you don't need to signup. You get an unique
link in your e-mail which opens your personal invite. We will make this more
clear on the site.

~~~
dwc
Well, that's great! Paradoxically, this will make it much more likely that I
_will_ sign up.

------
wunki
We bootstrapped this little app. with a three-person team. I'm really anxious
and nervous to hear what the HN crowd thinks of it. Here are some promo code's
to try it out:

    
    
      RFTYNEP79YNE
      HF7EREA7XTW7
      KNFJXELEAKW4
      33YXN6HKYR64
      NKWM7RMXWMWX

------
dwynings

      "Easiest way to pick a date with your friends" 
    

Maybe it's just me, but when I read that, I initially thought the app was like
an OkCupid for my social graph. A more clear tagline may be something like
"Schedule events with your friends"

~~~
wunki
Heard you and agree. Changed the title of the submission to avoid any
confusion.

~~~
dwynings
By the way, it's beautifully designed! Have you thought about adding a demo of
the website version for an event? (I know you have a screenshot on the tour
page, but it's sort of non obvious since you hid the browser chrome).

~~~
wunki
Thank you! Will pass the compliment on to our designer @wdeb. An extra
screenshot of the web app. is not a bad idea, putting it on the list.

------
richf
I really like the overall design — minimal, yet elegant. However, as a user -
I don't see myself paying for this app. Have you thought about any other
monetization routes outside of straight app purchase?

~~~
wunki
Yes, we have thought really hard about this. We tried to get Google ads on the
"invite" page for non-iphone users but were rejected multiple times because of
a "lack of content". Because we are bootstrapping, we need to make money from
the beginning, so that's why we choose to make it a payed app. on the app.
store. We will see how it goes and maybe change our monetization plan along
the way.

------
johnhartigun
I really like the design and simple UI. You have done a great job. Added the
website into my "Nice design" bookmarks folder. If it was for Android I would
buy it.

